
Fatal Tesla Crash Raises New Questions About Autopilot System - jijojv
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/31/business/tesla-crash-autopilot-musk.html
======
georgeott
How did the car not even apply the brakes? How could it fail that bad?

~~~
mtgx
Maybe it's time for people to admit that self-driving is being romanticized by
carmakers because they're trying to _sell you their cars_ and therefore they
have an incentive to blow their capabilities out of proportion.

I think for one carmakers are misleading about these systems' true
capabilities, but second, I don't think they even know how _imperfect_ these
systems are because of a potentially unimaginable number of edge cases (which
they thought would be much smaller and manageable).

~~~
Zeta_Function
There are three narratives I’ve come into contact with vis a vis SDV’s.

1.) Utopian: Any sacrifice is worth getting people out from behind the wheel.
That sacrifice never seems to belong to the person espousing this view. I run
into this almost exclusively from friends and acquaintances in tech, or
online. It’s an extension of all utopian thinking, and like all utopian
thinking is dangerous.

2.) The future is now: This argument (often yells) that SDV’s are _currently_
safer than human drivers, so just shut up, people kill people too. When
evidence to the contrary is presented they frequently reveal themselves to be
utopian.

3.) Wait, what?: People who have no idea just how widespread this technology
is on the roads, and range from uneasy to terrified. I mostly run across this
from people I know who aren’t in tech, and rarely see this online.

When I show people in group 3 comments from groups 1 and 2, they get really
_really_ pissed.

~~~
oldgradstudent
This is the best taxonomy I have seen. I'd like to add another, smaller
category.

There is a fourth group, people in tech, who are fully aware how widespread
this technology is on the roads and follow it like a train wreck in slow
motion.

